# Hatching day tomorrow!!



## jasmin (Jan 16, 2013)

Hi everyone, my little fertile eggs (pekin bantams) will be hatching tomorrow-fingers crossed! Tomorrow is day 21 - how long is it usually before I will actually see them? Will they stay under mama or come right out? I'm very excited and maybe a tad nervous! Just hope we do manage to hatch some! If the pasty bum thing happens-have read lots about it, will the mumma hen look after it or should I intervene? Thanks!


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Make sure you dont disturb momma or the babies. It could still take 2 days for all the hatch. As for pasty butt, not likely since the hen is hatching them, pasty butt normally only happens with shipping and incubation.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

They're gonna be sooo cute! Can't wait for pics!!!


----------



## jasmin (Jan 16, 2013)

Great news Apyl,

I will leave them to it. Super excited! Expect some pics to come in a couple of days when I get a peek at them!! Is there usually a particular time in the day that they will start the hatching process or does it just vary all the time? It's an awful summers day here - windy and rainy! Not a great day to welcome new life!!


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Congrats! Can't wait to see them peeking out from under momma, a very cute site!


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

jasmin said:


> Great news Apyl,
> 
> I will leave them to it. Super excited! Expect some pics to come in a couple of days when I get a peek at them!! Is there usually a particular time in the day that they will start the hatching process or does it just vary all the time? It's an awful summers day here - windy and rainy! Not a great day to welcome new life!!


No special time


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

Can't wait to hear about it and see pictures!


----------



## jasmin (Jan 16, 2013)

Hatching day - well on the way!! We have two little youngsters so far, so incredibly cute!! I am sorry pics aren't great - didn't want to disturb the new mumma too much so I had to be very quick! Ill get more in the coming days! The little dark one has yellow tips on his wings-super cute!! When I get more photos I will have to get some help as to what color everyone thinks they will turn out like, so new to this I have no idea!


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Oh my, cuteness overload. Those pics are adorable. Thanks for sharing! What's the dad look like?


----------



## jasmin (Jan 16, 2013)

I don't know? I bought fertile bantams but I don't know what the real mumma or Dad look like? My silkie Jemima went broody so she is their surrogate mum haha!


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Ahh, I see. They are so cute. Keep us posted on how they do and what they turn out to be.


----------



## realsis (Jan 13, 2013)

awwww, this is precious! thanks for sharing!


----------



## jasmin (Jan 16, 2013)

Babies babies babies!!! I think there might be 6 in total now!! Couldn't be happier!!


----------



## jasmin (Jan 16, 2013)

Any ideas as to what colors these babes will be when they grow up? I know they aren't great pics, when they are out and about I will get some more!


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Yay! Such a proud mama. Both if y'all! Lol


----------



## jasmin (Jan 16, 2013)

Some new piccie of the babies!! Two new little yellow ones greeted me this morning - that's 8 out of 8 = 100% hatch rate! So proud of mumma Jemima!


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

That's just too cute. They are all over momma. Thank you for sharing this!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

I love chickies with a mama. So much better, happier, calmer. Adorable!


----------



## jasmin (Jan 16, 2013)

It's so lovely to watch them altogether.. It's so Weird how she just knows what to do! It's her first time and she looks just like a natural mumma! So much less stress for me!


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

Jasmin, they are so cute!!! I love the pic of the chick on momma!


----------

